# Need To Boil Ginger?



## kiwisteveo (23/8/11)

about to make a ginger beer and do i need to
peel the ginger,
boil the ginger and strain it or just chuck it all chopped up into the fermenter??


----------



## manticle (23/8/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30492


----------



## kiwisteveo (23/8/11)

sweet cheers forgot to say that i,m using a kit and was wanting to boost it up so was looking at adding some fresh ginger and a couple of recipes on here said to just chuck it in but was worried about infection


----------



## manticle (23/8/11)

If you scroll down in that thread, you'll see gravity guru's spruced up kit Ginger beer.

If the reports from people who've tried it are to be believed, that method will work.

I'd definitely peel it.


----------



## Ryan WABC (26/8/11)

With my Honey Ginger Wheat, I just washed the ginger in hot water, peeled off the loose crap with my bare hands, finely chopped it, then boiled for 10 minutes.

Pics can be found here.


----------



## chug!chug! (27/8/11)

Wash off all dirt-blend to pulp-boil.....peeling sux


----------



## Dazza88 (27/8/11)

Definitely boil it. Dont peel or strain. Chili in the boil goes alright too.


----------



## [email protected] (13/9/11)

600 grams fresh unpeeled ginger washed and whizzed breifly in food processor

Simmered in 3 litres of water for 60 mins then strained through fine cloth into fermentor with 1kg dextrose, 250grams dark brown sugar and a coopers ginger beer can

End result was surprisingly very good


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/11)

What gives ginger it's flavour is it's volitile oils, being gingerols, no really it is! Anyway to get the most bang for your buck a boil will help release those oils. As for the peel, no peel argument, I'll leave that up to the "experts" :huh: 

Have fun with your GB.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## loikar (13/9/11)

You know what...

Peel half of it, then you know you're going to be half right.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/9/11)

BeerFingers said:


> You know what...
> 
> Peel half of it, then you know you're going to be half right.


 :lol:


----------

